# Colombian Tetra



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

New to my 55 but I thought they are cute..

no great shot but adequate..Not proud of the dirty tank but well it's me..


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I have 16 in my 75. They look really nice once they get older.


----------

